# What is one of your Pet Peeves in life?



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

One of mine is when people make bad decisions and expect others to take the blame for their decision.  They unconsciously want you to try and fix their bad decision in some form or fashion.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

Litter bugs - people who think the entire earth is their personal garbage can 

Tail gaters- riding my butt doesn’t speed me up any

Animal & child abusers - more than a pet peeve


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 26, 2020)

_You don't want to get me started.........

..._


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

TravelinMan said:


> _You don't want to get me started.........
> 
> ..._


YES we do!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

People who go to restaurants, church, Walmart and, a "biggee"...…….to work, sick. We don't go to church during the winter months, due to this. 

People who are inconsiderate of those sleeping at night and make noise in their apartment.

We love dogs, but when an apartment complex sounds more like a dog kennel...……..

People who use the "F" bomb and say the Lord's name in vain. 

People that say they know about rodeo, but clearly don't, when asked about any of the events. They know how to 2-step and like country music and the clothes, but that's it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2020)

My mom tried to blame us for her drinking.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2020)

CR, you forgot to mention tattoos.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> YES we do!


We sure do...


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

When people try to tell you what's best for you and they have not walked in your shoes.  They have no clue as to what you have been through.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Litter bugs - people who think the entire earth is their personal garbage can
> 
> Tail gaters- riding my butt doesn’t speed me up any
> 
> Animal & child abusers - more than a pet peeve


Yup, covers most of mine, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> When people try to tell you what's best for you and they have not walked in your shoes.  They have no clue as to what you have been through.


Yes I agree 100 percent!  Walk a mile in my shoes and maybe I'll hear you!


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> People who go to restaurants, church, Walmart and, a "biggee"...…….to work, sick. We don't go to church during the winter months, due to this.
> 
> People who are inconsiderate of those sleeping at night and make noise in their apartment.
> 
> ...


As for going to work sick, I can understand that.  I worked in places that didn't offer any paid sick leave.  People who were living from check to check couldn't afford to lose a day's pay - it meant their kids wouldn't eat.
As for Rodeos, I know enough about them to know why they shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> As for going to work sick, I can understand that.  I worked in places that didn't offer any paid sick leave.  People who were living from check to check couldn't afford to lose a day's pay - it meant their kids wouldn't eat.
> As for Rodeos, I know enough about them to know why they shouldn't be allowed.


That is a bit touchy..  I do understand if you have no paid sick leave you need to do what you need to do but you are putting others at risk of getting sick and their immune system may not be as strong as yours and they may loose a few days of work and not able to pay their monthly bills.  I blame the company for no sick pay.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> We love dogs, but when an apartment complex sounds more like a dog kennel...……..


Could you please keep explain this pet peeve?


----------



## Judycat (Jan 26, 2020)

When you visit a website and a pop-up ad about the website covers the whole screen. No I don't want to take a survey or pay for the premium version. I JUST GOT HERE!


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Could you please keep explain this pet peeve?


@Keesha I know you don't mean to be but you are FUNNY.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Judycat said:


> When you visit a website and a pop-up ad about the website covers the whole screen. No I don't want to take a survey or pay for the premium version. I JUST GOT HERE!


You still get pop up ads?  Are you using AOL?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> @Keesha I know you don't mean to be but you are FUNNY.


Thank you!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> As for going to work sick, I can understand that.  I worked in places that didn't offer any paid sick leave.  People who were living from check to check couldn't afford to lose a day's pay - it meant their kids wouldn't eat.
> As for Rodeos, I know enough about them to know why they shouldn't be allowed.



Guess you weren't raised around ranching/farming...…..right? Pro-rodeo will never go away. Just had a big one here, in Denver, and lots and lots of people went. There were protestors by the ticket booths, but the people who came didn't care at all. 
Sorry, but there are plenty of folks throughout the U.S. that love rodeo. Heck, there are even colleges/universities that will give a student a full scholarship to their school if they rodeo on the college team. 

Hey, I've got an idea, which will never happen, but..........let's stop parents from teaching their kids how to fish. 

So, just go to work and give everyone there your sickness, hugh. Now, that sounds real smart.  But, I do see your point about no sick pay.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Guess you weren't raised around ranching/farming...…..right? Pro-rodeo will never go away. Just had a big one here, in Denver, and lots and lots of people went. There were protestors by the ticket booths, but the people who came didn't care at all.
> Sorry, but there are plenty of folks throughout the U.S. that love rodeo. Heck, there are even colleges/universities that will give a student a full scholarship to their school if they rodeo on the college team.
> 
> Hey, I've got an idea, which will never happen, but..........let's stop parents from teaching their kids how to fish.
> ...


Well, anyone would understand the issue of no sick pay.
People who attend rodeos have no respect for animals.  Yes, "Lots & lots of people attend" just as lots & lots of people attend bullfights, horse races & circuses.  There are lots & lots of thoughtless people in the world....always have been & always will be.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 26, 2020)

Used to be tail gaiters till I go some new tires. These tires throw rocks.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> You still get pop up ads?  Are you using AOL?


No.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> CR, you forgot to mention tattoos.



Yes, that is there also, as well as smoking. Wife and I are not the only ones that don't like these two things..........plenty of folks don't. Our next door neighbor told me that she wishes she'd never got hers. She said she got them when, as she stated it, "I was a bad girl and didn't care."


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, anyone would understand the issue of no sick pay.
> People who attend rodeos have no respect for animals.  Yes, "Lots & lots of people attend" just as lots & lots of people attend bullfights, horse races & circuses.  There are lots & lots of thoughtless people in the world....always have been & always will be.



"No respect for animals"...…...dude, you have a LOT to learn! I spent many years in it and totally respected my horse and loved roping. Wow, just what can I say...…….."city folk" as Jack Palace said in the movie City Slickers.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2020)

People who are habitually late and have no respect for other people's time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*One thing that annoys me is when a so-called friend believes a lie someone tells them about you.*


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *One thing that annoys me is when a so-called friend believes a lie someone tells them about you.*


It wasn’t a friend to begin with then. 
Their loss.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> As for going to work sick, I can understand that.  I worked in places that didn't offer any paid sick leave.  People who were living from check to check couldn't afford to lose a day's pay - it meant their kids wouldn't eat.
> As for Rodeos, I know enough about them to know why they shouldn't be allowed.


I'm conscious of making noise but there is a limit. For me 8 to 10 is fair game for doing stuff. Life goes on. What's your time?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It wasn’t a friend to begin with then.
> Their loss.



That's what I learned a long time ago. When that happens I just walk away and don't look back.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> That's what I learned a long time ago. When that happens I just walk away and don't look back.


That’s right!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2020)

*What is one of your Pet Peeves in life?*

Don't have any
Those just simmer
Takes too much of my time

I get angry
Boil over
Done


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2020)

People who interrupt when you are telling a joke.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> We love dogs, but when an apartment complex sounds more like a dog kennel...……..


You love dogs but don’t care for ones that bark?
You love dogs but don’t care for ones that bark too loud or too late?
You love dogs but not their owners?

It was a serious question.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> CR, you forgot to mention tattoos.


Don't get him started! As the guy who started, and ran, the first licensed tattoo shop in Texas, I got tired defending my profession, each time CR went on a rant, in years gone by.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, everyone, there is no local, state or federal law that states people have to like tattoos or rodeo or loud barking dogs. Now, is there? There is no law that people have to like swearing or smoking, right? Different people have different pet peeves!
As far as dogs barking, Keesha, how would you feel if you were woke up, from a nice sound sleep, at 6AM due to dogs barking? Especially on a Saturday or Sunday morning, when you wanted to sleep in?
One thing for sure, Keesha, "lap dogs", like Shih Tzu's don't bark loud like large dogs do.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You love dogs but don’t care for ones that bark?
> You love dogs but don’t care for ones that bark too loud or too late?
> You love dogs but not their owners?
> 
> It was a serious question.


@Keesha  ROFL.  I know you mean well but you are F U N N Y!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, everyone, there is no local, state or federal law that states people have to like tattoos or rodeo or loud barking dogs. Now, is there? There is no law that people have to like swearing or smoking, right? Different people have different pet peeves!
> As far as dogs barking, Keesha, how would you feel if you were woke up, from a nice sound sleep, at 6AM due to dogs barking? Especially on a Saturday or Sunday morning, when you wanted to sleep in?
> One thing for sure, Keesha, "lap dogs", like Shih Tzu's don't bark loud like large dogs do.


For me... I don't own a dog so it would bother me if a dog woke me up barking 6am.  If I owned a dog, I would be a bit more understanding... I would try to be.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> For me... I don't own a dog so it would bother me if a dog woke me up barking 6am.  If I owned a dog, I would be a bit more understanding... I would try to be.



Understanding is fine, but I'm talking about more than one dog! The neighbor, in the apartment next to us, has two large dogs that will bark when they see someone walking their dog at 6AM. Our one bedroom wall is next to their kitchen and front patio.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

And, one other thing, folks, I'm darn glad I'm "remembered". LOL


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 26, 2020)

Any radio commercial in which the talking head says the phone no. three or more times.  Drives me nuts.

Any Progressive insurance TV commercial that features the homely, talent-starved woman Flo.  She must be related to the CEO to get that gig.  Those commercials aren't the least bit amusing or interesting.


----------



## Linda (Jan 26, 2020)

People who don't listen when you talk but want to have you listen to their long, boring, detailed stories.  And I don't like people butting in when I am talking.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Understanding is fine, but I'm talking about more than one dog! The neighbor, in the apartment next to us, has two large dogs that will bark when they see someone walking their dog at 6AM. Our one bedroom wall is next to their kitchen and front patio.


This I can relate to. Before we bought our house we rented a house and had a neighbour that had a Rottweiler that stayed in a fenced cage right beside our property below our bedroom window and the dog barked excessively. 

I don’t blame the dog. I blame the owners for getting a pet and being negligent and abusive towards it. It’s difficult not to get annoyed at the dog at times but it’s the owners lack of responsibility for the dog that causes it. 

Thank you for answering.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Understanding is fine, but I'm talking about more than one dog! The neighbor, in the apartment next to us, has two large dogs that will bark when they see someone walking their dog at 6AM. Our one bedroom wall is next to their kitchen and front patio.


YIKES!!!!!  I cannot imagine.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, one other thing, folks, I'm darn glad I'm "remembered". LOL


Unforgettable.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This I can relate to. Before we bought our house we rented a house and had a neighbour that had a Rottweiler that stayed in a fenced cage right beside our property below our bedroom window and the dog barked excessively.
> 
> I don’t blame the dog. I blame the owners for getting a pet and being negligent and abusive towards it. It’s difficult not to get annoyed at the dog at times but it’s the owners lack of responsibility for the dog that causes it.
> 
> Thank you for answering.


Yes, but Keesha, there are some large dogs, who are standing or sitting by a front window, that see someone walking their dog in front of an apartment or house and will start barking at them. I don't think that is either the dogs or the owners fault. Small dogs, like a Boston Terrier or Shih Tzu just don't bark that loud. A neighbor on the 3rd story (above us) has an older Yellow Lab and we've never heard it bark. Guess Yellow Lab's aren't known for loud barking, except if they are hunting birds. 

There are dogs that are the "watch dog" type and dogs that definitely aren't.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, but Keesha, there are some large dogs, who are standing or sitting by a front window, that see someone walking their dog in front of an apartment or house and will start barking at them. I don't think that is either the dogs or the owners fault. Small dogs, like a Boston Terrier or Shih Tzu just don't bark that loud. A neighbor on the 3rd story (above us) has an older Yellow Lab and we've never heard it bark. Guess Yellow Lab's aren't known for loud barking, except if they are hunting birds.
> 
> There are dogs that are the "watch dog" type and dogs that definitely aren't.


Yes this is true. Most people want their dogs to bark  as added security. I’ll agree that most large dogs bark the loudest but there’s are many smaller breeds that have blood curling shriek like barks that pierce right through you. Some cute little dogs can have super annoying consistent yappy barks that are non stop. 

I still think much of this has to do with pet training though.


----------



## Duster (Jan 26, 2020)

My pet peeve is lazy people who feel entitled to a free ride.  The ones who set up their lives in such a way that they expect someone else to pay for their entire existence. The ones who won't do their fair share of work.  The problem is that they seem to be multiplying.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 26, 2020)

People who, in conversation, don't actually engage in the listening part of the interactive dialog, but just wait for you to pause so they can spout their own monologue.  Outright interruption is even more annoying.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 26, 2020)

People who adopt animals and find all kinds of excuses to get rid of them.  I've moved dozens of times and never left my pets behind, if a place won't take pets I find a place that will or will stay where I'm already at.

People who throw trash out of moving vehicles.

Healthy people who expect society to support them.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, that is there also, as well as smoking. Wife and I are not the only ones that don't like these two things..........plenty of folks don't. Our next door neighbor told me that she wishes she'd never got hers. She said she got them when, as she stated it, "I was a bad girl and didn't care."





ClassicRockr said:


> "No respect for animals"...…...dude, you have a LOT to learn! I spent many years in it and totally respected my horse and loved roping. Wow, just what can I say...…….."city folk" as Jack Palace said in the movie City Slickers.


Sure.  Dragging calves to the ground by their necks shows lots of respect.
And what could possibly be more respectful than these morons causing a horse's death?





More respect:












Traditional cruelty & stupidity doesn't make it right.
Denial - it's not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Wren (Jan 26, 2020)

People who whinge  and complain, year in year out about the same old thing and never do anything to change it, or help,themselves, if you try to help they come up with a problem for every answer....


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

Creepy posters.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sure.  Dragging calves to the ground by their necks shows lots of respect.
> And what could possibly be more respectful than these morons causing a horse's death?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm furious !! Absolutely spitting feathers here ( and I could only bring myself to watch just one video) ... the absolute utter  *bilge* being spouted about how they care for the horses as tho' it was ''one of their brothers''... oh yes,_ do you?_.. do you stick 10,000 volts into your brother everytime you want to see him dance... ?  thanks for bringing that to our attention @win231 , everybody in the  world needs to know what's happening with these rodeo horses..


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

I detest TV ads, we always switch the sound off on the rare occasions we watch commercial TV. Thank goodness for the TV licence fee, which means we can watch BBC TV ad free.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> I detest TV ads, we always switch the sound off on the rare occasions we watch commercial TV. Thank goodness for the TV licence fee, which means we can watch BBC TV ad free.


 I record everything I watch on commercial tv so I just fast forward through the ads....


----------



## saintdave (Jan 27, 2020)

Put plainly, bad manners. A simple please and thank you seems to be a bridge too far for some people. Grrr!!!!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I record everything I watch on commercial tv so I just fast forward through the ads....



We have smart TV and watch things on the iplayer, and can't fast forward the ads.


----------



## bingo (Jan 27, 2020)

rudeness


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 27, 2020)

The Washington Post and similar papers who show up on the Internet with an article and then want you to subscribe and pay to read it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The Washington Post and similar papers who show up on the Internet with an article and then want you to subscribe and pay to read it.


 yes that irritates the heck outta me too....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 27, 2020)

drivers talking on their **** cellphones while driving


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm furious !! Absolutely spitting feathers here ( and I could only bring myself to watch just one video) ... the absolute utter  *bilge* being spouted about how they care for the horses as tho' it was ''one of their brothers''... oh yes,_ do you?_.. do you stick 10,000 volts into your brother everytime you want to see him dance... ?  thanks for bringing that to our attention @win231 , everybody in the  world needs to know what's happening with these rodeo horses..


I only posted the tamer videos; there are much worse ones that would be too upsetting.
What is an absolutely outrage is how people will think nothing of causing pain & death to animals for "Entertainment" or "Tradition" as long as there is profit in it.  It speaks volumes about the human species - and those who enjoy it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 27, 2020)

_"If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all."  Rom 12:18_

In years past it seems that I was constantly "peeved" (i.e., angered, irritated) by the behavior of others.  With age, I came to realize that my anger and combativeness was taking a toll on me while doing nothing to change the behavior that caused it.

These days, I try, with some success, to be more understanding.  I find I can often look back at times in my life when I did, or could easily have done, similar annoying things.  And as noted by others above, who am I to judge until I've walked in the other person's shoes.

I'm still not always completely successful, but with the Lord's help I find I'm more understanding and far less "peevish".


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tommy said:


> _"If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all."  Rom 12:18_
> 
> In years past it seems that I was constantly "peeved" (i.e., angered, irritated) by the behavior of others.  With age, I came to realize that my anger and combativeness was taking a toll on me while doing nothing to change the behavior that caused it.
> 
> ...


If you walk a mile in someone else's shoes you will be a mile away and you will have his shoes, so don't do it. LOL.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2020)

If I had to pick one pet peeve it would probably be people!

I swear that some people have been sent to test me and I have to admit that sometimes I fail the test before I learn the lesson.


----------



## toffee (Jan 27, 2020)

people that go to the beach for the day out -- and leave all the dam rubbish on it when they leave --
if they can do that =I wonder what their homes are like ?
thats how we get the build up of plastic waste in the SEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

toffee said:


> people that go to the beach for the day out -- and leave all the dam rubbish on it when they leave --
> if they can do that =I wonder what their homes are like ?
> thats how we get the build up of plastic waste in the SEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!1



I agree that is very annoying.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> "lap dogs", like Shih Tzu's don't bark loud like large dogs do.


You think so?

My neighbour has one, or similar, sometimes they don't
come home at night, usually the weekend and their little
dog barks every 20 minutes or so all through the night,
it may not be loud, but at that time of night, it is very very
loud.

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sure.  Dragging calves to the ground by their necks shows lots of respect.
> And what could possibly be more respectful than these morons causing a horse's death?
> 
> 
> ...



One thing for sure, you definitely couldn't handle visiting a cattle or horse ranch! Ever heard of branding or doctoring of cattle, even calves? A cowboy doesn't just run up, grab them and do that. Ever broke a horse to ride? Heck, when I lived on a hog farm, we had to put rings in small pigs noises, so they wouldn't root-up the property. And, to hear them squeal! There are some rodeo contestants, that depend on rodeo for their income, they would have a few words to say to you. 

Anyway, like already stated, rodeo will never stop and I guess there are tons of folks in the U.S. that completely stupid for attending and cheering on a contestant that gets a great score or time.

Oh well, you have to contend with us, and other things in life that are insane to you, and we have to contend (ignore) people like you. *Both fine*.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

Barking dogs are horrible, especially the yappy small ones, which I can't stand. Our former neighbours had a ghastly little creature which yapped on a regular basis, I used to feel quite murderous if it disturbed me at night. It was a relief when they moved away. No one close by has any dogs thank goodness.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm furious !! Absolutely spitting feathers here ( and I could only bring myself to watch just one video) ... the absolute utter  *bilge* being spouted about how they care for the horses as tho' it was ''one of their brothers''... oh yes,_ do you?_.. do you stick 10,000 volts into your brother everytime you want to see him dance... ?  thanks for bringing that to our attention @win231 , everybody in the  world needs to know what's happening with these rodeo horses..



Holly, don't YOU get me started now! I was involved with pro-rodeo for years and things happen at a rodeo. How much livestock have you handled in your life? Have you, or should I say, could you, watch how any kind of livestock is handled? Rodeo stock is cared for great, much, much better than some parents care for their children. How's that? Rodeo livestock is fed "top of the line" food and terrific Vet care. There are children in the world that don't get that at all.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

And, btw, folks, we ALL complain about something! Another of my "pet peeves" is people who say they don't judge and/or complain, but they do. They just don't want to admit it! It's so very funny to hear "I don't do that", but they do.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 27, 2020)

Older folks that just complain, complain, complain. Lets face it, getting old isn't easy, so we might as well seek the sunshine while we can.  Tend to distance myself from chronic complainers, in person or online.  Love the oldsters with the upbeat attitudes and interests though.  Love to be around them.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> One thing for sure, you definitely couldn't handle visiting a cattle or horse ranch! Ever heard of branding or doctoring of cattle, even calves? A cowboy doesn't just run up, grab them and do that. Ever broke a horse to ride? Heck, when I lived on a hog farm, we had to put rings in small pigs noises, so they wouldn't root-up the property. And, to hear them squeal! There are some rodeo contestants, that depend on rodeo for their income, they would have a few words to say to you.
> 
> Anyway, like already stated, rodeo will never stop and I guess there are tons of folks in the U.S. that completely stupid for attending and cheering on a contestant that gets a great score or time.
> 
> Oh well, you have to contend with us, and other things in life that are insane to you, and we have to contend (ignore) people like you. *Both fine*.


I can’t believe I’m reading this. Instead of a normal response of outrage to obvious animal abuse, you try and make us feel guilty by not being ‘tough enough’ to handle it?

That’s just SICK,  extremely selfish and outrageously CRUEL!

Now you’re blaming US citizens for being stupid by attending and cheering on contestants that do well?

This doesn’t even make sense. So it’s the audiences who are wrong and at fault for this utterly barbaric sport ???

WTF is wrong with you CR?

Oh well for people who don’t like animals being used and tortured for entertainment??????

Mind boggling! There’s something WRONG with people who don’t JUDGE and condemn this!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

Animals of other species are there for human use, however being cruel to them as a form of entertainment is not on, imo.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 27, 2020)

I'd have to say tattoos. Not the little cute ones- a little rose,  heart, etc. But the half the body ones.  The tats cover so much of the body, it's impossible to cover them up. If you have a 'special' relationship with demons; I don't need to see a blue glob of demons all over your body.  I didn't know that  using all CAPITAL letters in  an internet text signified shouting. It's the same  thing with huge parts of your body covered in tattoos. You are shouting something at me. I feel disrespected. Plus, tats all get blended into this blurry  blue glob of skin. YUK!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I can’t believe I’m reading this. Instead of a normal response of outrage to obvious animal abuse, you try and make us feel guilty by not being ‘tough enough’ to handle it?
> 
> That’s just SICK,  extremely selfish and outrageously CRUEL!
> 
> ...



You really need to read my last post better, Keesha...…….about contestants! Cheering is a great thing, but those that don't like rodeo, think that people who go to a rodeo and cheer are stupid. Just like Holly, have you ever visited/been on a ranch or farm? Ranchers and farmers are tough and they have to be to be around any kind of livestock. I did to be around hogs. If not, a person can get hurt or even killed! 

And, btw, what is this "WTF" thing. Is that really the way you talk??? Just wondering.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Any radio commercial in which the talking head says the phone no. three or more times.  Drives me nuts.
> 
> *Any Progressive insurance TV commercial that features the homely, talent-starved woman Flo.  She must be related to the CEO to get that gig.  Those commercials aren't the least bit amusing or interesting.*


The woman who plays Flo in those commercials is a gifted improvisational comedienne with the Groundlings Troupe in Hollywood.  It took the six people in our group quite a while to figure out why she felt so familiar.  Without all that Flo makeup she looks quite different.  If you walked past her you wouldn't recognize her - she blends into the crowd - a middle aged woman.  Her appearance falls at about a 6 on a scale of 1-10.    

Her Progressive role is intended to be over-the-top.  (Duh...)  Trust me, in person she is neither homely nor talent starved.  And she's laughing all the way to the bank.  

p.s.  Notice that you remember both the character's name AND the company she represents.  From a marketing standpoint, that's a win-win.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'd have to say tattoos. Not the little cute ones- a little rose,  heart, etc. But the half the body ones.  The tats cover so much of the body, it's impossible to cover them up. If you have a 'special' relationship with demons; I don't need to see a blue glob of demons all over your body.  I didn't know that  using all CAPITAL letters in  an internet text signified shouting. It's the same  thing with huge parts of your body covered in tattoos. You are shouting something at me. I feel disrespected. Plus, tats all get blended into this blurry  blue glob of skin. YUK!



Hope you are ready to be criticized  big time, fuzzybuddy! A lot of folks on this forum love tattoos. Not us, but that is us.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks like this is one of those types of threads that really can get controversial! What is a pet-peeve to one person is a "I like/love that" to another. Or, IOW, welcome to forum discussions! LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2020)

> What is one of your Pet Peeves in life?



My pet peeve is people who text or use their cell phones while driving.  A woman yacking on her cell phone while driving on the highway almost ran us off the road, which at that speed might have been deadly.  Thankfully my husband was driving and when she swerved into our lane he was able to keep control and not go into the median, where we may have rolled into oncoming traffic.

Behind a texting driver at a red light is also very annoying.  They stay a car length from the vehicle in front of them so they can play on their phone, and when the light changes they have to get in their last LOL before moving.  More than once I was screwed out of a light cycle while they inconsiderately made it through.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> *Animals of other species are there for human use,* however being cruel to them as a form of entertainment is not on, imo.



You've got to be kidding. Usually being at the top of the food chain doesn't give us the rights we so blithely assert.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, I "thought" it would be nice to return here, but. Any of you want to see me leave again and hopefully never return??? Awe, what the heck, you folks don't need an old former rodeo cowboy in your forum, do you? Someone that has worked with livestock and knows how livestock has to be handled, as to not get hurt.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Hope you are ready to be criticized  big time, fuzzybuddy! A lot of folks on this forum love tattoos. Not us, but that is us.


I neither love nor hate tattoos.  Their proliferation disturbed me during the early 90s, but I'm soooo over concerning myself with what strangers wear or the body art they choose.  DH and I had very few rules for our kids: no curfews, we paid fully for their educations, phones, insurance, etc.  Their friends were welcome, one son's death metal band could practice here (and I even cooked and baked for them), etc.   

That said, we had a few iron-clad house conditions while they lived under our roof: each had to carry a full load of classes during fall & spring semesters, they needed to work part-time for gas and personal expenses, and _absolutely no body piercings (other than our daughter's ears) or tattoos. _In short, we gave them time for their brains to catch up with the rest of them.  Because we were so lenient on almost everything else, they never defied us on those.

By the time they moved out at age 24 or so, they'd lost interest in tattoos and piercings.  One of our sons would have been tatted head to foot if we'd given him carte blanche at age 18.  (Truth is, we would have been ok with a tattoo or two, but we knew him well, and therefore had to create a more draconian blanket rule that covered everyone.)      

Interestingly, none of my children have tattoos but all of their spouses have one or two.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2020)

Judycat said:


> When you visit a website and a pop-up ad about the website covers the whole screen. No I don't want to take a survey or pay for the premium version. I JUST GOT HERE!


Or they won't let you look at their goods unless you give them your e-mail address.


----------



## charry (Jan 27, 2020)

Rude old people !!!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> My pet peeve is people who text or use their cell phones while driving.  A woman yacking on her cell phone while driving on the highway almost ran us off the road, which at that speed might have been deadly.  Thankfully my husband was driving and when she swerved into our lane he was able to keep control and not go into the median, where we may have rolled into oncoming traffic.
> 
> Behind a texting driver at a red light is also very annoying.  They stay a car length from the vehicle in front of them so they can play on their phone, and when the light changes they have to get in their last LOL before moving.  More than once I was screwed out of a light cycle while they inconsiderately made it through.



It is illegal to use a handheld mobile phone whilst driving here in the UK.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 27, 2020)

Want a list

1. Narcisistic prople who talk about nothing but themeselves and totally uninterested in what others have to say. Meet them all over the place and on line on forums.....but...no one ive come across being so on here. ☺


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You've got to be kidding. Usually being at the top of the food chain doesn't give us the rights we so blithely assert.



I have no problem with eating animals, using them for clothing or medical experiments. When they are dispatched it should be done as swiftly as possible.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> One thing for sure, you definitely couldn't handle visiting a cattle or horse ranch! Ever heard of branding or doctoring of cattle, even calves? A cowboy doesn't just run up, grab them and do that. Ever broke a horse to ride? Heck, when I lived on a hog farm, we had to put rings in small pigs noises, so they wouldn't root-up the property. And, to hear them squeal! There are some rodeo contestants, that depend on rodeo for their income, they would have a few words to say to you.
> 
> Anyway, like already stated, rodeo will never stop and I guess there are tons of folks in the U.S. that completely stupid for attending and cheering on a contestant that gets a great score or time.
> 
> Oh well, you have to contend with us, and other things in life that are insane to you, and we have to contend (ignore) people like you. *Both fine*.





ClassicRockr said:


> You really need to read my last post better, Keesha...…….about contestants! Cheering is a great thing, but those that don't like rodeo, think that people who go to a rodeo and cheer are stupid. Just like Holly, have you ever visited/been on a ranch or farm? Ranchers and farmers are tough and they have to be to be around any kind of livestock. I did to be around hogs. If not, a person can get hurt or even killed!
> 
> And, btw, what is this "WTF" thing. Is that really the way you talk??? Just wondering.


OK I’ve read and re-read your post . It’s the second paragraph in the first post. I will quote it for you. 

QUOTE: anyway like already stated rodeo will never stop and I guess there are tons of folks in the US that completely stupid for ‘attending’ AND cheering  on a contestant that gets a great score” UNQUOTE!

Then in your second post here you state:

QUOTE :“ You need to read my last post BETTER, Keesha.....about contestants . Cheering is a great thing, but those that don’t like rodeo and cheer are STUPID“ END QUOTE!!

Ok so it was my fault for not reading your post better and I’ve reread it . You start talking about contestants which I assume are the people participating in the rodeo and immediately jump to saying that it’s the audience members who spend their hard earned money to go and watch these who are stupid because they don’t really like the rodeo.

Your defence is that it’s the audiences who cheer on these people who are abusing animals that are to blame and it’s because they are stupid. 

Not once did you show any type of compassion for obvious animal ABUSE! 

YOUR take on this is that WE are all just wusses that’s can’t handle it so people who can’t stand seeing animals in pain are simply not tough enough?

That’s a typical response from an abuser! 
There’s a HUGE difference between being TOUGH and being CRUEL! 

There’s also a HUGE difference between farm life and rodeo life. Farm life is done for necessity to feed people who eat meat. Branding is painful but a necessity. It’s not done as a form of entertainment. 

Rodeo life is strictly for entertainment purposes just like horse racing. I’m sure there are people who treat their horses well but once again there’s money & greed involved so it’s not uncommon for horses with serious injuries to be drugged up on steroids and painkillers so they can race. It happens more often than I’d like to think about. 

The WTF thing? You know what that means and YES if you were standing directly in front of me I most certainly would use those words and then some! 

I fully understand that people using such words is a real pet peeve for you,.... but, at this point,  I don’t much care.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Holly, don't YOU get me started now! I was involved with pro-rodeo for years and things happen at a rodeo. How much livestock have you handled in your life? Have you, or should I say, could you, watch how any kind of livestock is handled? Rodeo stock is cared for great, much, much better than some parents care for their children. How's that? Rodeo livestock is fed "top of the line" food and terrific Vet care. There are children in the world that don't get that at all.


 Cody , did you even watch those videos, did you even see those horses being killed for entertainment? Did you see the horse zapped with an illegal 10,000 volt gun .... Cody you know very  well I live surrounded by horse people  ..not rodeo, but equestrian horses .. _you _know also that I live  next to farms  with cattle, sheep  and every type of livestock.... 
You _know _that as a family we are very involved with animals,  my daughter has kennels  and catteries etc_... _  I am extremely aware of how animals are kept and_ should_ be kept for their well-being , don't give me that poor me,  I thought you were my friend nonsense, I'm not listening in this instance  Cody. 
You have to stop defending the indefensible , there's proof positive that the rodeo horses are being abused and killed for entertainment, you _cannot _deny this, it's there for the world to see. The fact that you personally didn't witness it (supposedly).. when you were working at the rodeo, doesn't mean it's not all around you... wake up.. change your tune Cody, stop denying that it's happening, why not try campaigning for the welfare of the horses instead of supporting this abuse... ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I "thought" it would be nice to return here, but. Any of you want to see me leave again and hopefully never return??? Awe, what the heck, you folks don't need an old former rodeo cowboy in your forum, do you? Someone that has worked with livestock and knows how livestock has to be handled, as to not get hurt.


don''t try and manipulate us Cody, you're welcome here, I like you, always have, but I will not support you in this instance with the cruel treatment of horses or any animals   ...

you have to understand that if you have an opinion  or are involved with something that is vehemently unpopular with the masses, if you bring it up as a subject for conversation you're going to get both barrels of that shotgun... . Try understanding other peole's point of views, see those things through other people's eyes... and if all else fails, try talking about a subject that you know won't get people so angry... honestly  sometimes I wonder if you do it on purpose to cause angst,  because you surely cannot be that stupid or naive


----------



## Catlady (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> about a subject that you know won't get people so angry... honestly  sometimes I wonder if you do it on purpose to cause angst,  because you surely cannot be that stupid or naive


He does it because he's OBSESSED with rodeos and sees nothing wrong with them.  Wish reincarnation were real, I would wish him to come back as one of those terrified and tortured animals (and know WHY).


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> It is illegal to use a handheld mobile phone whilst driving here in the UK.


It’s illegal here also with HUGE fines and possible car impoundment


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 27, 2020)

My only pet peeve is when I do something stupid, which is more frequent than it used to be.  If I don't concentrate on what I'm doing, my mind wanders and my hands will do something dumb, like heating a cup of water for tea and then dumping it down the drain.

Of course there are still things I don't like.  Lots of things.  Animal cruelty and child abuse are high on the list.  But, I don't consider them pet peeves.  That makes them sound trivial.  Little things, like people cutting in front of me or other rude acts just aren't worth getting upset over.

Don


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, ClassicRockr, huge tats are my pet peeve.  I remember when I brought my peeve home. I nurtured it, fed it, and watched it grow into the pet peeve it is today. That doesn't mean I'm going to punch somebody in the nose over it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, one other thing, folks, I'm darn glad I'm "remembered". LOL


Cody, I will NEVER forget you. To this day, if I want to crack up whomever I'm talking to, I simply give them the question you asked me in one of your goofy rants about "real cowboy clothing." : "What does Texas have to do with cowboys?" Yeah, it gets the laughter going, big time!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> don't give me that poor me, I thought you were my friend nonsense, I'm not listening in this instance Cody.
> You have to stop defending the indefensible , there's proof positive that the rodeo horses are being abused and killed for entertainment, you _cannot _deny this, it's there for the world to see.


----------



## Duster (Jan 27, 2020)

Just a little reminder~If someone here is annoying you, click on their photo/ID and click on "ignore". Poof they go away and you don't have to be bothered with their foolishness.  You can undo it, if you have a change of heart.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 27, 2020)

Pet Peeves?  Most of the time, I keep it to myself....It's not worth a dam....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 27, 2020)

My No 2 pet peeve are free-loaders: those who never pay their way and all take - take - take. Short hands and long pockets brigade seriously pee me off but luckily dont know anyone like this nowadays and if I come across one they would get nowhere with me


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

People who put their refuse and recycling bins out a day or two before collection, especially if it is windy and it blows all over the place making the neighbourhood look like the municipal rubbish tip!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> My No 2 pet peeve are free-loaders: those who never pay their way and all take - take - take. Short hands and long pockets brigade seriously pee me off but luckily dont know anyone like this nowadays and if I come across one they would get nowhere with me


 can you lend me a tenner..?


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 27, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> My No 2 pet peeve are free-loaders: those who never pay their way and all take - take - take. Short hands and long pockets brigade seriously pee me off but luckily dont know anyone like this nowadays and if I come across one they would get nowhere with me


But there are those who insist on paying and you practically have to get into a fist fight to let you pay.  They are equally annoying.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 27, 2020)

My latest peeve was buying a printer on sale at the local Wal-Mart and finding it to be a piece of junk after I set it up. The sales associate directed me to a large display of them so I bought one.  I was peeved that I fell for that, I should know better by now. 

Then, if you don't get it back to the store in 15 days, you are stuck with it.  I didn't set it up right away, so 15 days had already elapsed.  I was fighting peeved when I took it back. Thankfully, the lady waiting on me probably had to deal with angry people returning printers since Christmas, so she allowed it no questions asked.

I went and bought the one I originally wanted. Had a hassle with the sales associate again. Acted like I didn't know what I was talking about, grrr I hate that.  Finally got it out of the store and set it up the next day. Took me 10 minutes. Works as expected. Sheesh! Everything is a battle anymore.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The woman who plays Flo in those commercials is a gifted improvisational comedienne with the Groundlings Troupe in Hollywood.  It took the six people in our group quite a while to figure out why she felt so familiar.  Without all that Flo makeup she looks quite different.  If you walked past her you wouldn't recognize her - she blends into the crowd - a middle aged woman.  Her appearance falls at about a 6 on a scale of 1-10.
> 
> Her Progressive role is intended to be over-the-top.  (Duh...)  Trust me, in person she is neither homely nor talent starved.  And she's laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> p.s.  Notice that you remember both the character's name AND the company she represents.  From a marketing standpoint, that's a win-win.



I think she's a skank.  In fact, even the Geico Gecko's more attractive.... more talented too.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 27, 2020)

Places with bad music!  Several days ago we went to "The Green Tree" Restaurant.  We left after sitting down & realized that they were playing rap music (opps I mean noise).  Left a "Save-On-Food" grocery store this morning when the music was loud & terrible.  Must be that the places are run now by Millennials who can't seem to work without loud music blaring about the place.  I take my money to those places that are quieter.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I "thought" it would be nice to return here, but. Any of you want to see me leave again and hopefully never return??? Awe, what the heck, you folks don't need an old former rodeo cowboy in your forum, do you? Someone that has worked with livestock and knows how livestock has to be handled, as to not get hurt.


No surprise.  People who don't like to be confronted with the truth usually run away from it.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> don''t try and manipulate us Cody, you're welcome here, I like you, always have, but I will not support you in this instance with the cruel treatment of horses or any animals   ...
> 
> you have to understand that if you have an opinion  or are involved with something that is vehemently unpopular with the masses, if you bring it up as a subject for conversation you're going to get both barrels of that shotgun... . Try understanding other peole's point of views, see those things through other people's eyes... and if all else fails, try talking about a subject that you know won't get people so angry... honestly  sometimes I wonder if you do it on purpose to cause angst,  because you surely cannot be that stupid or naive


I think he can.  It's how people who defend & justify what can't be defended or justified by anyone with half a brain or a crumb of compassion.  I'm still waiting for him to call me a "Snowflake" or some other asinine term.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> One thing for sure, you definitely couldn't handle visiting a cattle or horse ranch! Ever heard of branding or doctoring of cattle, even calves? A cowboy doesn't just run up, grab them and do that. Ever broke a horse to ride? Heck, when I lived on a hog farm, we had to put rings in small pigs noises, so they wouldn't root-up the property. And, to hear them squeal! There are some rodeo contestants, that depend on rodeo for their income, they would have a few words to say to you.
> 
> Anyway, like already stated, rodeo will never stop and I guess there are tons of folks in the U.S. that completely stupid for attending and cheering on a contestant that gets a great score or time.
> 
> Oh well, you have to contend with us, and other things in life that are insane to you, and we have to contend (ignore) people like you. *Both fine*.


You said it.  "Rodeo contestants depend on rodeo for their income."  So....rodeo contestants are too stupid to find a way to make money without torturing & killing animals.  Yeah, we got it.
I'm sure they would have a few words to say to me....if they were able to form a sentence.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> My No 2 pet peeve are free-loaders: those who never pay their way and all take - take - take. *Short hands and long pockets* brigade seriously pee me off but luckily dont know anyone like this nowadays and if I come across one they would get nowhere with me


That's a great expression!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> can you lend me a tenner..?



Yes...providing you pay 10%interest on pay-back time..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's a great expression!
> 
> View attachment 89335


Its usually said about tight-wads in a pub at the Bar over here and they always stand back and let others pay the first round..


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I think she's a skank.  In fact, even the Geico Gecko's more attractive.... more talented too.


Wow!  That's a very harsh description of someone you don't know and have never seen without character makeup.  (Not that it would be ok even then.) 

Damaged goods, indeed.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> OK I’ve read and re-read your post . It’s the second paragraph in the first post. I will quote it for you.
> 
> QUOTE: anyway like already stated rodeo will never stop and I guess there are tons of folks in the US that completely stupid for ‘attending’ AND cheering  on a contestant that gets a great score” UNQUOTE!
> 
> ...



Ok, Keesha, I was being totally sarcastic in the one sentence (highlighted in red). I loved it when I got an applause from the crowd when my partner and I got a nice time in roping.
No matter what pictures are shown, of which most-to-all rodeo fans and contestants don't care about the photos, because the cause of a death isn't the rider's fault...…….a heart attack in a horse can simply happen and I've seen this. Events in rodeo are taken right out of ranch work. That's why I've told you, and others here, you would never be able to see what goes on in ranch/farm work. You'd think ranchers and farmers were totally cruel, of which they aren't! Steers and calves have to be roped in order to brand and/or doctor. Either that or they are put into a "squeeze chute" to do it. Calves will bellow (cry), just like little piglets will when having a ring put into their nose to stop them from digging a ditch. 

IOW, Keesha, you are a sweet, kind, gentle person towards animals.......ok. But, when working with beef cattle and unbroke horses, a person can't be that way. I found that out working with hogs and working at a livestock auction on the day bulls were sold. I almost got nailed by a bulls horns twice. Just made it up to the top of a gate in time.

There are those that get disgusted when a dog owner puts their dog into a Dog Agility Contest or a Sporting dog (Retriever) into a water retrieving contest. Or, when dogs are put thru tricks on a stage, like the one that is currently on America's Got Talent. 

Things can happen in a rodeo arena, both good and bad, but, in the long run, rodeo has been going on for lots and lots of years with contestants winning millions of dollars and all of the animals taken very good care of......…no matter what any picture shows.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

I agree with Cody on several of his points, having had horses in my long ago past, and having participated with them in 4H rodeo type events (barrels & poles were my specialty).  I went to a number of rodeos over the years and have known a couple of riders. 

These folks treat their horses better than most treat their children. They're groomed, babied, cared for, trained, and well loved.

I can't speak to how the bulls, calves, and other support animals fare, but I've never seen a horse mistreated at a rodeo, fair, or horse show. Nor could I imagine that any rider or official who witnessed animal abuse would permit it to continue.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> One of mine is when people make bad decisions and expect others to take the blame for their decision.  They unconsciously want you to try and fix their bad decision in some form or fashion.



In no particular order

Tattoos 
Cigars
Most music I hear coming out of the radio
People who drive and text or drive and talk on cell phones
People who look at their phones all the time
Knee jerk liberals and knee jerk conservatives


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Cody , did you even watch those videos, did you even see those horses being killed for entertainment? Did you see the horse zapped with an illegal 10,000 volt gun .... Cody you know very  well I live surrounded by horse people  ..not rodeo, but equestrian horses .. _you _know also that I live  next to farms  with cattle, sheep  and every type of livestock....
> You _know _that as a family we are very involved with animals,  my daughter has kennels  and catteries etc_... _  I am extremely aware of how animals are kept and_ should_ be kept for their well-being , don't give me that poor me,  I thought you were my friend nonsense, I'm not listening in this instance  Cody.
> You have to stop defending the indefensible , there's proof positive that the rodeo horses are being abused and killed for entertainment, you _cannot _deny this, it's there for the world to see. The fact that you personally didn't witness it (supposedly).. when you were working at the rodeo, doesn't mean it's not all around you... wake up.. change your tune Cody, stop denying that it's happening, why not try campaigning for the welfare of the horses instead of supporting this abuse... ?



Ok, now, Holly, have you ever done any branding and/or doctoring of cattle? Have you ever seen a Vet have to tranquilize a horse to doctor it? Have you ever worked a farm and livestock wouldn't do/go where you wanted them to? A local county and state fairs, a young, or older person, while showing bulls or heifers, will use a long stick to get the bull or heifer to stand right for a judge. The same people will use a cane to show hogs. These are instruments used in showing livestock. To some, just seeing the people use these two things is abuse, but it's not. 

When it comes to rodeo protesting, wife and I think it's totally stupid. Animals can/do get hurt, whether in an arena or on a ranch/farm. Just a part of ranching and farming. The rodeo industry knows (100%) how good livestock and horses are cared for. PETA has tried to stop folks from attending a circus and they want to shut down all zoos. Next will be "don't teach your kids to hunt or fish. They will say that both are abusive.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I agree with Cody on several of his points, having had horses in my long ago past, and having participated with them in 4H rodeo type events (barrels & poles were my specialty).  I went to a number of rodeos over the years and have known a couple of riders.
> 
> These folks treat their horses better than most treat their children. They're groomed, babied, cared for, trained, and well loved.
> 
> I can't speak to how the bulls, calves, and other support animals fare, but I've never seen a horse mistreated at a rodeo, fair, or horse show. Nor could I imagine that any rider or official who witnessed animal abuse would permit it to continue.



Way to go, StarSong!! You've been there and seen that, just like myself. I actually seen a horse fall down, going around a barrel. After a few barrel racers had gone, the ground got very soft and the horse plainly slide. Neither the horse or the rider were hurt. Both got up off of the arena floor and the girl took her horse back to it's stable to be checked out. Vet said "your gelding is fine".


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Yes...providing you pay 10%interest on pay-back time..


 did I mention my pet peeve are rip off money lenders?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's a great expression!
> 
> View attachment 89335


 it's a very common expression here, Bea....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> don''t try and manipulate us Cody, you're welcome here, I like you, always have, but I will not support you in this instance with the cruel treatment of horses or any animals   ...
> 
> you have to understand that if you have an opinion  or are involved with something that is vehemently unpopular with the masses, if you bring it up as a subject for conversation you're going to get both barrels of that shotgun... . Try understanding other peole's point of views, see those things through other people's eyes... and if all else fails, try talking about a subject that you know won't get people so angry... honestly  sometimes I wonder if you do it on purpose to cause angst,  because you surely cannot be that stupid or naive



Problem is Holly, what subject today isn't controversial? When asked about pet peeves, people can put down very controversial things they don't like. No way to get around it. There are those that like/don't like Trump, government stuff/politicians, smoking, swearing, hunting, shooting guns and the list goes on and on. 
IOW, many people in forum have many different dislikes and likes.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2020)

Another pet peeve of mine, online websites that aren't changed to be current. Prices wrong, description wrong, customer phone number had changed (but new one not listed) and so on. Have bought a few things online that sure didn't match what the website picture showed. 
A small business generally has to pay someone to update their website and they don't want to pay the cost.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  That's a very harsh description for someone you don't know and have never seen without character makeup.  (Not that it would be ok even then.)
> 
> Damaged goods, indeed.



She has to be related to the CEO or some other official at the co.  Maybe, the script writers are at fault because her antics simply aren't funny, unlike some of those Geico and Liberty Mutual ads.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I agree with Cody on several of his points, having had horses in my long ago past, and having participated with them in 4H rodeo type events (barrels & poles were my specialty).  I went to a number of rodeos over the years and have known a couple of riders.
> 
> These folks treat their horses better than most treat their children. They're groomed, babied, cared for, trained, and well loved.
> 
> I can't speak to how the bulls, calves, and other support animals fare, but I've never seen a horse mistreated at a rodeo, fair, or horse show. Nor could I imagine that any rider or official who witnessed animal abuse would permit it to continue.


It's unlikely you would see any animal mistreated at a rodeo - if your head is buried as far in the sand as "Classic Rockr's."  Make sure you wear eye protection.  Sand is very painful when it gets into the eyes.
After you pull your head out, check the videos.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)

People who are quick to judge and bad mouth others without knowing their lives or hardships.  They seem to be obsessed with it.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, Keesha, I was being totally sarcastic in the one sentence (highlighted in red). I loved it when I got an applause from the crowd when my partner and I got a nice time in roping.
> No matter what pictures are shown, of which most-to-all rodeo fans and contestants don't care about the photos, because the cause of a death isn't the rider's fault...…….a heart attack in a horse can simply happen and I've seen this. Events in rodeo are taken right out of ranch work. That's why I've told you, and others here, you would never be able to see what goes on in ranch/farm work. You'd think ranchers and farmers were totally cruel, of which they aren't! Steers and calves have to be roped in order to brand and/or doctor. Either that or they are put into a "squeeze chute" to do it. Calves will bellow (cry), just like little piglets will when having a ring put into their nose to stop them from digging a ditch.
> 
> IOW, Keesha, you are a sweet, kind, gentle person towards animals.......ok. But, when working with beef cattle and unbroke horses, a person can't be that way. I found that out working with hogs and working at a livestock auction on the day bulls were sold. I almost got nailed by a bulls horns twice. Just made it up to the top of a gate in time.
> ...



ClassicRockr,
You don’t seem to have grasped what  I and others were upset about. 

I’m not against rodeos. I’m not against dog shows. I’m not against horse racing. I’m not against dog breeders. 

People have a right to get into any type of hobby they want to and ‘most’ people treat the animals better than many treat their children. This I most certainly respect but this isn’t the case with everyone. Unfortunately there are those who do abuse animals in every area of life.

What I’m upset about is your ignorance of any type of animal abuse. Win posted three videos showing abuse that can happen and you completely disregarded them like they weren’t even there. You avoided the question asking if you even looked at them. 

You act like anyone who hasn’t done rodeo training or worked on a farm doesn’t understand that animals get hurt and cry in pain. I grew up where our backyard fence divided our property from farmland. Since 1992 I’ve lived in the country surrounded by forest & farmland. I’ve rode into the next town on horseback and helped care for horses with neighbours and friends. Some of these places are worth millions and it’s certainly tough work not meant for the faint hearted but you have no idea of the things I’ve seen and experienced.  I don’t live in the city like you.

Once again you’ve skipped over the direct questions concerning animal cruelty and abuse while glamorizing the sport, emphasizing the ‘tough’ characteristic that’s needed. You’ve completely skirted around the topic of concern. 

There’s no doubt that rodeos are popular and make lots of money but there will always be people who abuse and take advantage of others and unfortunately this includes animals.  You can turn a blind eye to it and pretty it up all you want, it happens.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 27, 2020)

Wren said:


> People who whinge  and complain, year in year out about the same old thing and never do anything to change it, or help,themselves, if you try to help they come up with a problem for every answer....


YES AND YES!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Way to go, StarSong!! You've been there and seen that, just like myself. I actually seen a horse fall down, going around a barrel. After a few barrel racers had gone, the ground got very soft and the horse plainly slide. Neither the horse or the rider were hurt. Both got up off of the arena floor and the girl took her horse back to it's stable to be checked out. Vet said "your gelding is fine".



Not the type of stuff we were referring to but let’s just agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's unlikely you would see any animal mistreated at a rodeo - if your head is buried as far in the sand as "Classic Rockr's."  Make sure you wear eye protection.  Sand is very painful when it gets into the eyes.
> After you pull your head out, check the videos.


I've been behind the scenes at rodeos and horse shows.  I'm not saying that no horse has ever been mistreated at a rodeo, but rather that it's the rare exception rather than the rule.

Youtube videos only prove that a particular situation happened at a particular place during a particular time.




Keesha said:


> ClassicRockr,
> You don’t seem to have grasped what  I and others were upset about.
> 
> I’m not against rodeos. I’m not against dog shows. I’m not against horse racing. I’m not against dog breeders.
> ...



Well said.  Obviously, abuse can and does occasionally happen at rodeos and similar events. I live within a half hour drive of the (now infamous) Santa Anita Racetrack, where the horrific string of racing horse deaths has created outrage and headlines. That terrible situation spotlights how, in quests for our own entertainment, humans use animals to their detriment.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've been behind the scenes at rodeos and horse shows.  I'm not saying that no horse has ever been mistreated at a rodeo, but *rather that it's the rare exception rather than the rule. *



That may be true for the riders's personal horses, but what about the ones used for bucking?  Their privates are squeezed so tight to cause discomfort/pain and he bucks only BECAUSE he's trying to dislodge the strap.  I've never seen a bucking horse that does not have a strap around the back end and he keeps bucking even after the riders have gotten off and stops only when one of the rodeo guys loosen the strap.

What about the calves that are running at full speed and get lassoed around the neck and get jerked violently into the ground, sometimes breaking bones or at least loosening skin?  I've seen some do somersaults from the violent pulling.

Rodeos are animal abuse.  The only reason they are legal is because the laws protect pets but not farm animals.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> That may be true for the riders's personal horses, but what about the ones used for bucking?  Their privates are squeezed so tight to cause discomfort/pain and he bucks only BECAUSE he's trying to dislodge the strap.  I've never seen a bucking horse that does not have a strap around the back end and he keeps bucking even after the riders have gotten off and stops only when one of the rodeo guys loosen the strap.
> 
> What about the calves that are running at full speed and get lassoed around the neck and get jerked violently into the ground, sometimes breaking bones or at least loosening skin?  I've seen some do somersaults from the violent pulling.
> 
> Rodeos are animal abuse.  The only reason they are legal is because the laws protect pets but not farm animals.



Jerking a calf down, while calf roping, now called Tie-Down Roping, is no longer legal and a contestant can get a "no time" or fine from a PRCA Judge for doing it. 
Here is the ruling from PRCA for "jerk down":
*PRCA Board passes new tie-down roping rule        *

*by Mar 16, 2015  *


COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. – The PRCA Board of Directors unanimously passed a tie-down roping rule change on March 10, per the suggestion of an ad-hoc committee consisting of tie-down roping contestants, rodeo committees, stock contractors and animal welfare representatives.

The new rule, effective June 1, 2015, gives rodeo committees the option of replacing the existing fine for a jerk-down in the event with a no-time.

Starting June 1, rodeo committees can choose to implement a no-time, per the new rule, in the approvals process. Committees choosing a no-time for a jerk-down will be required to properly prepare the cattle for competition in accordance with Rule 8.6, under the supervision of the tie-down roping representative or his appointee. 

As far as the flank strap on a bucking horse, here is PRCA rules for that:
The outside of the flank strap is made of leather. The inside is lined with sheepskin or neoprene. Rodeo rules specify the flank strap must be lined with enough sheepskin to cover the belly of the horse and both flanks, and that no sharp or cutting edges of any kind be present. These rules are consistent with what animal behaviorists have taught us regarding animals such as the horse: his first reaction to pain or danger stimuli is to flee. A horse who is afraid or in pain won’t buck, he will try to run away.

Even though I'm no longer a rodeo contestant, I still following any rule changes and know rules.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Nobody makes a person go to a rodeo, just as nobody makes a person get tattoos/body piercings. Don't like either, don't go or get. Simple!!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> *Jerking a calf down*, while calf roping, now called Tie-Down Roping, is no longer legal and a contestant can get a "no time" or fine from a PRCA Judge for doing it.



So why does the horse buck and then STOP bucking after one of the riders loosens the strap?  Obviously he's in pain from having his balls squeezed.  Right?  

And how do you explain how these calves are jerked up in the air and slammed to the ground, they're lucky if their neck doesn't break.  You and all rodeo aficionados are insensitive jerks!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

And here's the bucking horse in pain and still bucking after the rider is off it, until a rider manages to loosen the painful strap squeezing his privates.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Nobody makes a person go to a rodeo, just as nobody makes a person get tattoos/body piercings. Don't like either, don't go or get. Simple!!


That’s right. Nobody makes a person go to a rodeo but that doesn’t take away the acknowledgement that animals are being needlessly hurt for entertainment purposes. I don’t like it and I don’t go so , NO, it’s not that simple. The acknowledgment still hurts some of us.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s right. Nobody makes a person go to a rodeo but that doesn’t take away the acknowledgement that animals are being needlessly hurt for entertainment purposes. I don’t like it and I don’t go so , NO, it’s not that simple. The acknowledgment still hurts some of us.



Yes, it will hurt some of you...…..the ones that don't know the sport and depend only on PETA video's to look at. Look what StarSong states here. She understands what goes on. 

Believe it or not, it does take a tough person to work around livestock. Just ask any ranch, farm or dairy owner. 

Like I've stated, you don't like it, don't go. There are plenty of things the public doesn't like, but have to put up with. Like, child abuse, wife abuse and so on.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> So why does the horse buck and then STOP bucking after one of the riders loosens the strap?  Obviously he's in pain from having his balls squeezed.  Right?
> 
> And how do you explain how these calves are jerked up in the air and slammed to the ground, they're lucky if their neck doesn't break.  You and all rodeo aficionados are insensitive jerks!



Guess you didn't read my long post on how the PRCA is handling "jerk-down" now. Just visit a ranch and see ranch hands rope the hind legs of a calf and drag it to the branding area, and do an inoculation to it as well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> So why does the horse buck and then STOP bucking after one of the riders loosens the strap?  Obviously he's in pain from having his balls squeezed.  Right?
> 
> And how do you explain how these calves are jerked up in the air and slammed to the ground, they're lucky if their neck doesn't break.  You and all rodeo aficionados are insensitive jerks!



Calling me a "jerk" sure isn't going to stop the sport! Thank God! None of you "city folks", who have never been around livestock (handled it) know anything. How about 4-H and FFA kids using a wooden cane to control their hogs during a livestock show? Guess you'd call those kids "jerks" as well. Bet their parents would have some "not so kind words" to say to you. 
Just watch calling anyone in a forum "jerk". Forum Admin's don't like that.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s right. Nobody makes a person go to a rodeo but that doesn’t take away the acknowledgement that animals are being needlessly hurt for entertainment purposes. I don’t like it and I don’t go so , NO, it’s not that simple. The acknowledgment still hurts some of us.



Than don't read/look at the thread or even reply to it...…..that's simple enough! LOL 
Keesha, you are just too sensitive, like I can be and you complain about.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Like I've stated, you don't like it, don't go. There are plenty of things the public doesn't like, but have to put up with. Like, child abuse, wife abuse and so on.


And like I’ve stated already, I don’t go and once again you are right that there are plenty of things the public doesn’t like and the ones that are close to their hearts people will always speak up about and thank goodness since that’s how positive change comes  about


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Now, can we get off of the rodeo stuff and get on with this thread? 

Folks, rodeo will never/ever stop and contestants are winning millions of dollars and thousands of people in America attend rodeo's each year. Apparently there are thousands of people in America that are "jerks"...…….that is, according to one member.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Keesha, you are just too sensitive, like I can be


Yes your posts are just dripping with sensitivity.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And like I’ve stated already, I don’t go and once again you are right that there are plenty of things the public doesn’t like and the ones that are close to their hearts people will always speak up about and thank goodness since that’s how positive change comes  about



Positive change? Rodeo will never stop, no matter who complains about it. I'll guarantee that. I was doing it long enough, I know.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

Plus I did say I’d agree to disagree with you


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Positive change? Rodeo will never stop, no matter who complains about it. I'll guarantee that. I was doing it long enough, I know.


And I’ll never stop complaining about it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes your posts are just dripping with sensitivity.


I'm sensitive to some movies, but when it comes to other things, like when I handled a rope and caught a steer for my "heeler", I'm doing it for the money. When I put rings in piglets noses, to stop them from rooting, the word "sensitivity" definitely wasn't on my mind. Running a farm and handling livestock was isn't "sensitivity".

Again, what about those little 4-H and FFA kids that use a wooden stick to guide their hogs in a show ring? A horse trainer using a Lunge Whip to train a horse?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

Your PRCA post does not explain why what I said below is allowed.  Can you actually say those calves and bucking horses are not being abused?  And those videos I posted are not from PETA, they were posted by rodeo loving insensitives like you.

From my post #134=
*And how do you explain how these calves are jerked up in the air and slammed to the ground, they're lucky if their neck doesn't break. *


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Now, can we get off of the rodeo stuff and get on with this thread?
> Folks, *rodeo will never/ever stop and contestants are winning millions of dollars and thousands of people in America attend rodeo's each year*. Apparently there are thousands of people in America that are "jerks"...…….that is, according to one member.



And THAT is why it's allowed, because it's BIG money and plenty of people are getting their hands greased to look the other way.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

Plus you defeated your debating point ClassicRockr.

You state that the only videos being shown are from the PRCA which apparently doesn’t really count and then go on to say how the rodeos will never stop or change. According to your post #132 the Tie Down Roping is no longer legal thanks to the PRCA getting involved so YES people complaining about such barbaric sportsmanship makes a difference. Changes were made  because overly sensitive people cared.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2020)

Okay...... I looked at  this thread, thinking that it was about things that were a pet peeve, but it is instead apparently all about rodeos (pro and con), at least at this point. 
But to add to the original topic, I do not try to dwell on things that peeve me. 
My mother always said not to be a complainer, either fix the problem, or live with it, but complaining is a waste of time end energy, because it does not solve anything. 
So, naturally, some things DO upset me , and I guess the main one is such a silly little thing, I feel odd even mentioning it; but I do get upset when people use a handicapped parking space or the handicapped bathroom , and they are not handicapped. 
However, I do not dwell on the irritation, so it only upsets me right when it is happening to me.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Positive change? Rodeo will never stop, no matter who complains about it. I'll guarantee that. I was doing it long enough, I know.


But according to you, they have changed already.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> That may be true for the riders's personal horses, but what about the ones used for bucking?  Their privates are squeezed so tight to cause discomfort/pain and he bucks only BECAUSE he's trying to dislodge the strap.  I've never seen a bucking horse that does not have a strap around the back end and he keeps bucking even after the riders have gotten off and stops only when one of the rodeo guys loosen the strap.
> 
> What about the calves that are running at full speed and get lassoed around the neck and get jerked violently into the ground, sometimes breaking bones or at least loosening skin?  I've seen some do somersaults from the violent pulling.
> 
> Rodeos are animal abuse.  The only reason they are legal is because the laws protect pets but not farm animals.


The same strap is used in bull riding - another perverted activity.  I wish these morons would tighten the same strap on _*their *_genitals & see if it makes them buck.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Positive change? Rodeo will never stop, no matter who complains about it. I'll guarantee that. I was doing it long enough, I know.


Of course it won't stop.  Neither will bullfighting, horse racing & circuses.  There is a lot of scum in the human species.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

One great thing about life is that every one is entitled to their opinions and their likes and dislikes.  We cannot mode anyone to our liking.. they are either for or against it and that's ok.  I don't know enough about Rodeo to chime in on that topic.  But wanted to give my 2 cents to say we all have a right as to how we feel about different things in life.  

Just think about how life would be if we all agreed on EVERYTHING...no challenging moments, everybody thinking the same as everyone else, everyone liking what every one else like... Yikes..that would not make a good relationship/marriage either.  It's good to have our own likes and dislikes..makes life a bit interesting.  However, respect is Golden.


----------



## gennie (Jan 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> t* I do get upset when people use a handicapped parking space or the handicapped bathroom , and they are not handicapped.*
> 
> 
> I know there is a lot of abuse of handicap facilities (parking, larger toilets) but not all handicaps are visible.  Many autoimmune disorders such as lupus cannot be discerned with a look but leave the victim unable to function normally at times.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> One great thing about life is that every one is entitled to their opinions and their likes and dislikes.  We cannot mode anyone to our liking.. they are either for or against it and that's ok.  I don't know enough about Rodeo to chime in on that topic.  But wanted to give my 2 cents to say we all have a right as to how we feel about different things in life.
> 
> Just think about how life would be if we all agreed on EVERYTHING...no challenging moments, everybody thinking the same as everyone else, everyone liking what every one else like... Yikes..that would not make a good relationship/marriage either.  It's good to have our own likes and dislikes..makes life a bit interesting.  However, respect is Golden.


Yes, respect is golden....when it's earned.  It's not automatic.
And there is no gray area when it comes to torturing living beings.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

That’s a really good point gennie and something I’d never thought about before.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Okay...... I looked at  this thread, thinking that it was about things that were a pet peeve, but it is instead apparently all about rodeos (pro and con), at least at this point.
> But to add to the original topic, I do not try to dwell on things that peeve me.
> My mother always said not to be a complainer, either fix the problem, or live with it, but complaining is a waste of time end energy, because it does not solve anything.
> So, naturally, some things DO upset me , and I guess the main one is such a silly little thing, I feel odd even mentioning it; but I do get upset when people use a handicapped parking space or the handicapped bathroom , and they are not handicapped.
> However, I do not dwell on the irritation, so it only upsets me right when it is happening to me.


My question is, because you do not see them in a wheelchair or on crutches does that mean they do not have some type of handicap/disability? I had toe surgery years ago and had a handicap sticker.. I wore a boot for a few months.  After the boot came off, I was still in pain.  I use to get side way glances at people. Until you can review their medical records, you have no idea as to what handicap/disability they have.  However, I respect your take on it.  I replied to your post because someone probably thought the same about me and did not have a clue as to what I was going through.  However, I agree with you, if no one has a handicap/disabled and park in a handicap space using their relative sticker... that's one of my pet peeves as well.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, respect is golden....when it's earned.  It's not automatic.
> And there is no gray area when it comes to torturing living beings.


Giving respect is in the hands of the giver.  They give it as they see fit.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> The same strap is used in bull riding - another perverted activity.  I wish these morons would tighten the same strap on _*their *_genitals & see if it makes them buck.


Thanks!  I wanted to say the same thing but feared I might already be in trouble with Matrix by calling @ClassicRockr  a ''jerk''.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> One great thing about life is that every one is entitled to their opinions and their likes and dislikes.  We cannot mode anyone to our liking.. they are either for or against it and that's ok.  I don't know enough about Rodeo to chime in on that topic.  But wanted to give my 2 cents to say we all have a right as to how we feel about different things in life.
> 
> Just think about how life would be if we all agreed on EVERYTHING...no challenging moments, everybody thinking the same as everyone else, everyone liking what every one else like... Yikes..that would not make a good relationship/marriage either.  It's good to have our own likes and dislikes..makes life a bit interesting.  However, respect is Golden.


Your post makes sense about things we like to do, not about torturing animals in rodeos and horse/dog races and circuses etc. just to entertain people who love violence.  Used to be people went to coliseums to watch gladiators kill each other, now that is not lawful so their only means of psychotic pleasure is watching animals die or be tortured.  *Try to imagine yourself having the misfortune of having been born an animal.*


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Your post makes sense about things we like to do, not about torturing animals in rodeos and horse/dog races and circuses etc. just to entertain people who love violence.  Used to be people went to coliseums to watch gladiators kill each other, now that is not lawful so their only means of psychotic pleasure is watching animals die or be tortured.  *Try to imagine yourself having the misfortune of having been born an animal.*


Your post make sense.  As my post stated people have their own views about things in life.  I hate to hear about people hurting animals, children, the elderly or anyone else but their are others that feel differently. Are you wrong for the way you feel, No.  Are they wrong for the way they feel, No.  Are they wrong for hurting people, animals, Yes..  Do unto others as you would have done to you.  I am not speaking of the rodeo, I am speaking of life in general.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Your post make sense.  As my post stated people have their own views about things in life.  I hate to hear about people hurting animals, children, the elderly or anyone else but their are others that feel differently. Are you wrong for the way you feel, No.  Are they wrong for the way they feel, No.  Are they wrong for hurting people, animals, Yes..  Do unto others as you would have done to you.  I am not speaking of the rodeo, I am speaking of life in general.


I have no problem with people entertaining themselves.  In fact, I have no problems if people want to race their cars or bungee jump or scale Mt Everest, whatever rocks their boat even if they put themselves in danger doing so.  I do have a problem with people putting animals at risk of abuse or death since the animal cannot give their consent.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I have no problem with people entertaining themselves.  In fact, I have no problems if people want to race their cars or bungee jump or scale Mt Everest, whatever rocks their boat even if they put themselves in danger doing so.  I do have a problem with people putting animals at risk of abuse or death since the animal cannot give their consent.


I get it and there are a lot of people feel the same as you but the thing about it Catlady.. some people don't have a problem with it and until their is a change.......???


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> My question is, because you do not see them in a wheelchair or on crutches does that mean they do not have some type of handicap/disability? I had toe surgery years ago and had a handicap sticker.. I wore a boot for a few months.  After the boot came off, I was still in pain.  I use to get side way glances at people. Until you can review their medical records, you have no idea as to what handicap/disability they have.  However, I respect your take on it.  I replied to your post because someone probably thought the same about me and did not have a clue as to what I was going through.  However, I agree with you, if no one has a handicap/disabled and park in a handicap space using their relative sticker... that's one of my pet peeves as well.



I know that it is sometimes hard to tell when someone needs a handicapped parking place or bathroom, and with my heart being the way it is; some days I am fine walking in to the store, and some days I am totally needing that handicapped parking. When I can walk, I usually park farther out, and leave the handicapped parking for someone who does need it.

I think that the main one that I remember was at the restrooms in  Walmart, and I was patiently waiting for the handicapped stall to come empty. 
I have bad balance, so I always need the handicapped rails.
Eventually, one of the girls with a Walmart vest on came zipping out of the bathroom stall, and back to work, and it was pretty obvious that she was in no way handicapped.

I think that sometimes people use a relative’s parking sticker also, and have seen guys just jump out of the vehicle and dash into the store, and I just shook my head and wondered why they had a handicapped parking sticker.
Truthfully, I am so happy to have one for when I need it, and I respect that many people are like you and I do need it when it does not appear obvious; but that it why it upsets me when it is misused.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

To be fair here, the guy jumping out of his vehicle and dashing into the store could be a care giver or relative of the disabled person. I often picked my father up from the hospital and I would leap out of my car and run so I can just imagine how many people I annoyed.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Like I've stated, you don't like it, don't go. There are plenty of things the public doesn't like, but have to put up with. Like, child abuse, wife abuse and so on.


You are saying, grammatically at least, that child abuse, wife abuse, *and so on * must be put up with. If that's not what you meant, that is what you have said.

Listen, you.  You gave this group a test a few months back and you said the results of our answers would determine if you would stay or leave this site.  We flunked.  You left.  You took your spiel to another site.  It appears this other site flunked your high standards.  You left.  Now you're back.  What made us a better audience for your repetitive vexations?  Color me curious.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> One great thing about life is that every one is entitled to their opinions and their likes and dislikes.  We cannot mode anyone to our liking.. they are either for or against it and that's ok.  I don't know enough about Rodeo to chime in on that topic.  But wanted to give my 2 cents to say we all have a right as to how we feel about different things in life.
> 
> Just think about how life would be if we all agreed on EVERYTHING...no challenging moments, everybody thinking the same as everyone else, everyone liking what every one else like... Yikes..that would not make a good relationship/marriage either.  It's good to have our own likes and dislikes..makes life a bit interesting.  However, respect is Golden.


We'd all drive a blue sub compact electric car and live in a 500 sq ft. "green" cube.  So agree that its great to be able to be respectful... to "respectfully disagree".  Ain't life great, or what!


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You are saying, grammatically at least, that child abuse, wife abuse, *and so on * must be put up with. If that's not what you meant, that is what you have said.
> 
> Listen, you.  You gave this group a test a few months back and you said the results of our answers would determine if you would stay or leave this site.  We flunked.  You left.  You took your spiel to another site.  It appears this other site flunked your high standards.  You left.  Now you're back.  What made us a better audience for your repetitive vexations?  Color me curious.


Probably passive-aggressiveness.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You are saying, grammatically at least, that child abuse, wife abuse, *and so on * must be put up with. If that's not what you meant, that is what you have said.


You must just be too sensitive Pepper!


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I agree with Cody on several of his points, having had horses in my long ago past, and having participated with them in 4H rodeo type events (barrels & poles were my specialty).  I went to a number of rodeos over the years and have known a couple of riders.
> 
> These folks treat their horses better than most treat their children. They're groomed, babied, cared for, trained, and well loved.
> 
> I can't speak to how the bulls, calves, and other support animals fare, but I've never seen a horse mistreated at a rodeo, fair, or horse show. Nor could I imagine that any rider or official who witnessed animal abuse would permit it to continue.



^^^ Frequently-stated comments from people who don't want to acknowledge an ugly truth.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We'd all drive a blue sub compact electric car and live in a 500 sq ft. "green" cube.  So agree that its great to be able to be respectful... to "respectfully disagree".  Ain't life great, or what!


LIFE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)

I dont think it's "sport" to chase down a calf and tie it up to see who can do it faster.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You must just be too sensitive Pepper!


Naw me speak 2 good inglesh.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I dont think it's "sport" to chase down a calf and tie it up to see who can do it faster.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)

What happened at that horse forum you were on Cody? Didn't they shut down your thread?


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Another one of my Pet Peeves is people know better but don't do better..  Then again, maybe they don't know how. I know there were challenges in my life that I did not have a clue as to how to handle .. but today, I can say I handle things a lot better but I am still a work in progress.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Another one of my Pet Peeves is people know better but don't do better..  Then again, maybe they don't know how. I know there were challenges in my life that I did not have a clue as to how to handle .. but today, I can say I handle things a lot better but I am still a work in progress.


Sure! When people know better, they do better.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What happened at that horse forum you were on Cody? Didn't they shut down your thread?



They didn't shut me down, I left. Way to many Millennials and I no longer have a horse. I told the Administrator I was going to leave and why, but all three really wanted me to stay...........but I didn't. 

Yes, one thread I did was getting to wild and controversial. So it was shut down and I told the Administrator "thank you".


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Sure! When people know better, they do better.


@Keesha   You would think!!!!   Not always the case.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> They didn't shut me down, I left. Way to many Millennials and I no longer have a horse. I told the Administrator I was going to leave and why, but all three really wanted me to stay...........but I didn't.
> 
> Yes, one thread I did was getting to wild and controversial. So it was shut down and I told the Administrator "thank you".


LOL.  I had a co-worker who was fired.  After the manager said, "Sorry, but I have to terminate your employment."
He replied, "I don't want to work here, any more.  I quit."


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> @Keesha   You would think!!!!   Not always the case.


True!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, one thread I did was getting to wild and controversial. So it was shut down and I told the Administrator "thank you".


That's what I SAID....shut down your THREAD.  And you left after that. Don't try to manipulate my words. I never said they "shut YOU down".


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> ^^^ Frequently-stated comments from people who don't want to acknowledge an ugly truth.


Give it a rest, @win231.  My diet is at least 98% vegan (occasional dairy and virtually zero meat) for both personal health and animal cruelty issues.

My deep distress over our barbaric treatment of factory farm animals and other livestock is reflected in my daily choices.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Give it a rest, @win231.  My diet at least 98% vegan (occasional dairy and virtually zero meat) for both personal health and animal cruelty issues.
> 
> My deep distress over our barbaric treatment of factory farms and other livestock is reflected in my daily choices.


THANK YOU!
I think I may join you in becoming vegetarian 
Yes I’m super sensitive but some people’s heart’s must be calloused


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Am I the only one on here that can see an ad right below that says "7 Beautiful Women to Every Man (Odessa Beauties Seeking A Serious Relationship.? 

Now there is another new "Pet Peeve" for me...ads like that on this forum!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Am I the only one on here that can see an ad right below that says "7 Beautiful Women to Every Man (Odessa Beauties Seeking A Serious Relationship.?
> 
> Now there is another new "Pet Peeve" for me...ads like that on this forum!


I have banner ads turned off for this site, so you may indeed be the only one seeing this.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Am I the only one on here that can see an ad right below that says "7 Beautiful Women to Every Man (Odessa Beauties Seeking A Serious Relationship.?
> 
> Now there is another new "Pet Peeve" for me...ads like that on this forum!


And what an ad to see. 


StarSong said:


> I have banner ads turned off for this site, so you may indeed be the only one seeing this.


I have the banner ads turned off also.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*No Ads for me either.... *


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Ok, guys...no ads, but how does this site make any money to keep operating if we all would ban ads?  Just asking as I used to know how things worked on the web.  I assume Matrix isn't doing this for free, right?


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *No Ads for me either.... *


Same here...no ads.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 29, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, everyone, there is no local, state or federal law that states people have to like tattoos or rodeo or loud barking dogs. Now, is there? There is no law that people have to like swearing or smoking, right? Different people have different pet peeves!
> As far as dogs barking, Keesha, how would you feel if you were woke up, from a nice sound sleep, at 6AM due to dogs barking? Especially on a Saturday or Sunday morning, when you wanted to sleep in?
> One thing for sure, Keesha, "lap dogs", like Shih Tzu's don't bark loud like large dogs do.


Move


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Note here on small dogs...our neighbor (who has 4 acres and was a previous subdivision dweller)...just guessing here...lol, anyway, they let their little "rescue yorkie" - which was a mean little barking  "bite your ankle" kind of dog" out at 3 am and he didn't come back.  Now we live where there are coyotes, red fox, huge barn owls and bobcats.

Word to the wise.  Don't let your little doggie out at night unless you have a very small fenced in space for he or she to "do their business in" and come right back to the house.  Even in the close in subdivisions you've got "friendly coyotes" running around.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

No ads, but I have AdBlock.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Note here on small dogs...our neighbor (who has 4 acres and was a previous subdivision dweller)...just guessing here...lol, anyway, they let their little "rescue yorkie" - which was a mean little barking  "bite your ankle" kind of dog" out at 3 am and he didn't come back.  Now we live where there are coyotes, red fox, huge barn owls and bobcats.
> 
> Word to the wise.  Don't let your little doggie out at night unless you have a very small fenced in space for he or she to "do their business in" and come right back to the house.  Even in the close in subdivisions you've got "friendly coyotes" running around.


I had a large Yellow Lab.  I'm in the city but we do get wandering mountain lions & coyotes.  I never let him out alone; he always had an armed escort.  I'd tell friends, "Go ahead & laugh; my dog's only going to have ONE cause of death - old age."


----------



## Keesha (Jan 29, 2020)

We have 100 acres of protected forest behind us where we see and hear the coyotes . We have a Yorkie but she won’t wander that far back nor do the coyotes wander on our property but a friend of mine who lives in Oklahoma lost a small dog that way.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 29, 2020)

@Keesha I'd love to have a 100 or more acres of protected forest behind my property - Heaven on earth.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We have 100 acres of protected forest behind us where we see and hear the coyotes . We have a Yorkie but she won’t wander that far back nor do the coyotes wander on our property but a friend of mine who lives in Oklahoma lost a small dog that way.


I live in a subdivision near open land and neighbors have said that coyotes routinely wander our streets at night, one even said they can jump our 5ft+ block yard walls.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 29, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I live in a subdivision near open land and neighbors have said that coyotes routinely wander our streets at night, one even said they can jump our 5ft+ block yard walls.


Oh yes. Coyotes can be a nuisance in our area. In some dog parks closer to the towns & cities there are warnings to keep a close eye on your dog since coyotes were known to hunt down small dogs off their leash. I’d think most coyotes could jump a 5 foot face. These aren’t couch potato pooches after all.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh yes. Coyotes can be a nuisance in our area. In some dog parks closer to the towns & cities there are warnings to keep a close eye on your dog since coyotes were known to hunt down small dogs off their leash. I’d think most coyotes could jump a 5 foot face. These are couch potato pooches after all.


They can jump much higher than a 5-foot fence.
A few years ago, I was in the back yard with my Lab.  I walked to the rear of the yard & there was a Coyote lying in the nice, cool grass.  As I approached him, expecting him to run away, he just looked at me....from 5 feet away.  When he didn't move, I started clapping & yelling.  He sprang up, ran to the neighbor's fence & easily flew over it into their yard.  That fence is 8 feet high.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 29, 2020)

The only thing I see in my backyard is Squirrels and Rabbits.  I love to see the Rabbits...I get so excited.  When my hubby is at the kitchen table and see one, he tell me to look out the window.. they are my buddies.  I took pictures of them.


----------



## Linda (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't care what people talk about here and I don't mind at all when people get off topic, although I think it's a pet peeve of some.   I just thought I'd mention a pet peeve is a minor annoyance and mistreating animals is much more serious than a pet peeve.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 30, 2020)

We live in a semi-rural village, and see rabbits, squirrels, the occasional fox, and plenty of birdlife, which is pleasant. I do dislike vermin though, as far as I am concerned a dead rat is the only good one. We did get fed up with our previous next door neighbour he and his wife would put food out to encourage the rats, so he could shoot them with his air rifle. When they moved home the rat population in our garden and that of other neighbours increased enormously. One way of discouraging them I have discovered, is pouring neat bleach down the rat holes in our garden.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 30, 2020)

My "high tech" pet peeve, that's been going on for a long time: The idiots who programmed the password strip so that each character you enter promptly disappears! What were those idiots thinking? 

I understand if you're on a computer in a public place, maybe, but how many people log on to secure sites when in public, or in public where people are looking right at your screen? You certainly don't need the disappearing characters when you're at home, or sitting at your office desk!

You take the time to enter a long password, and then it won't go through. Since all you see is "*********," you have no idea if you've entered it correctly, so you have to go back and do it all again!

I know that, lately, some of those strips now give you the option to see your password as you enter it, but most still don't. Crazy!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 30, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> My "high tech" pet peeve, that's been going on for a long time: The idiots who programmed the password strip so that each character you enter promptly disappears! What were those idiots thinking?
> 
> I understand if you're on a computer in a public place, maybe, but how many people log on to secure sites when in public, or in public where people are looking right at your screen? You certainly don't need the disappearing characters when you're at home, or sitting at your office desk!
> 
> ...



I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> They can jump much higher than a 5-foot fence.
> A few years ago, I was in the back yard with my Lab.  I walked to the rear of the yard & there was a Coyote lying in the nice, cool grass.  As I approached him, expecting him to run away, he just looked at me....from 5 feet away.  When he didn't move, I started clapping & yelling.  He sprang up, ran to the neighbor's fence & easily flew over it into their yard.  That fence is 8 feet high.


I’m sure they can. They are natural athletes since they live outdoors 24/7 and rely on their fitness for survival. 

One of my memorable coyote times was while I was out walking my shepherd. A pair of them crossed our path right in front of us and we stopped and stared at each other for about 10 seconds. That 10 seconds was one of the longest most beautiful 10 seconds I’ve ever experienced. Even my dog was well behaved and seemed tranquilized in awe. 

Nature is amazing.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> We live in a semi-rural village, and see rabbits, squirrels, the occasional fox, and plenty of birdlife, which is pleasant. I do dislike vermin though, as far as I am concerned a dead rat is the only good one. We did get fed up with our previous next door neighbour he and his wife would put food out to encourage the rats, so he could shoot them with his air rifle. When they moved home the rat population in our garden and that of other neighbours increased enormously. One way of discouraging them I have discovered, is pouring neat bleach down the rat holes in our garden.



I’m not thrilled about bothersome rodents but I’d certainly go about killing them in a more humane way than this. 

We have never had rats, touch wood, and the odd mouse we might have, the cat or Yorkie will usually get. 

Not feeding the birds keeps our rodent population down significantly.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 30, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> I don't have a problem with that.


Thanks for letting me know.  Perhaps each member will reply, like you did, to let me know if they do, or don't, have a problem with that.  I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 30, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  Perhaps each member will reply, like you did, to let me know if they do, or don't, have a problem with that.  I'm looking forward to that.


Okay, you asked for it:
I see your point and understand it completely.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m sure they can. They are natural athletes since they live outdoors 24/7 and rely on their fitness for survival.
> 
> One of my memorable coyote times was while I was out walking my shepherd. A pair of them crossed our path right in front of us and we stopped and stared at each other for about 10 seconds. That 10 seconds was one of the longest most beautiful 10 seconds I’ve ever experienced. Even my dog was well behaved and seemed tranquilized in awe.
> 
> Nature is amazing.


Coyotes are very intelligent and very adaptable, which is why they have not become extinct due to being killed relentlessly.  BUT, they seem to have lost their fear of man, which could end up being their eventual demise.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m sure they can. They are natural athletes since they live outdoors 24/7 and rely on their fitness for survival.
> 
> One of my memorable coyote times was while I was out walking my shepherd. A pair of them crossed our path right in front of us and we stopped and stared at each other for about 10 seconds. That 10 seconds was one of the longest most beautiful 10 seconds I’ve ever experienced. Even my dog was well behaved and seemed tranquilized in awe.
> 
> Nature is amazing.


Coyotes are "pack hunters" and make eye contact very naturally.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Coyotes are "pack hunters" and make eye contact very naturally.


It was a moment in time I will never forget. Our eyes met and there’s was an unspoken trust and acknowledgment that we were all ok with each other, almost like we recognized the soul within. 
Precious actually. Sometimes I wish I had an iPhone back then however  they were not invented but this memory will never tarnish


----------



## Catlady (Jan 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It was a moment in time I will never forget. Our eyes met and there’s was an unspoken trust and acknowledgment that we were all ok with each other, almost like we recognized the soul within.
> Precious actually. Sometimes I wish I had an iPhone back then but they were invented but this memory will never tarnish


Just curious, what are the color of their eyes?  Never saw one close enough to notice.

For all the rancher complaints about them, I've never seen a well-fed coyote, they're always very thin.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Just curious, what are the color of their eyes?  Never saw one close enough to notice.
> 
> For all the rancher complaints about them, I've never seen a well-fed coyote, they're always very thin.


These were a beautiful mixture of light greenish brown with flecks of golden amber ( we were exceptionally close ) and ‘yes’ coyotes are generally rather scrawny looking. Mange is something they often have to content with. One of our shepherds once came back from running with the coyotes with a bleeding ripped ear and mange. Our vet told us he sees it often with rural folks. It’s natural for dogs to want to run with pack animals. Perhaps their natural instinct kicks in when they see, sense , hear and smell them.


----------



## toffee (Jan 30, 2020)

my biggest peeve is BULLFIGHTING )))))))))))))))))))))))
TOTALLY OUTRAGED and they have the dam cheek to call it sport ' grrrrrr..... Madrid is the biggest culprit '
how could anyone sit and watch this beautiful beast go through agony for enjoyment =======

just beyond belief that to stand and ram to swords into the bulls neck makes me sickened ..
i know what i would like to do to this matador that he thinks he is so bloody grand -
sorry for the rant -but it blows my mind with  disgust !!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2020)

Seems like humanity hasn't civilized itself a great deal since the ancient Roman coliseum.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 30, 2020)

toffee said:


> my biggest peeve is BULLFIGHTING )))))))))))))))))))))))
> TOTALLY OUTRAGED and they have the dam cheek to call it sport ' grrrrrr..... Madrid is the biggest culprit '
> how could anyone sit and watch this beautiful beast go through agony for enjoyment =======
> 
> ...



That is not the only thing they do to the bull.  They also apply vaseline or similar to the eyes so that they cannot see clearly.  And the bull is probably still alive when the matador cuts off his ear.


----------



## Linda (Jan 30, 2020)

Treeguy64, you said " You take the time to enter a long password, and then it won't go through. Since all you see is "*********," you have no idea if you've entered it correctly, so you have to go back and do it all again! "  I have had the same problem but I just assumed if I were more computer savvy I could go in and set things to where it would show the letters for a minute or so.    I bet if you google it you can find a way to do it.    

I fixed mine by shortening all my passwords, which I know isn't the safest way, but it's my way.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 30, 2020)

Linda said:


> Treeguy64, you said " You take the time to enter a long password, and then it won't go through. Since all you see is "*********," you have no idea if you've entered it correctly, so you have to go back and do it all again! "  I have had the same problem but I just assumed if I were more computer savvy I could go in and set things to where it would show the letters for a minute or so.    I bet if you google it you can find a way to do it.
> 
> I fixed mine by shortening all my passwords, which I know isn't the safest way, but it's my way.


You can, in fact, get into some of the code for some pages, not many, and change a line that is responsible for the ******. I did it for a bit, but it was tedious and not worth it, ultimately. Today, coincidentally, I was logging onto a few new sites, and found that all four had the eyeball icon in the password strip. When you click on it, your password appears, as you enter it. Cool!


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 30, 2020)

Linda said:


> I don't care what people talk about here and I don't mind at all when people get off topic, although I think it's a pet peeve of some.   I just thought I'd mention a pet peeve is a minor annoyance and mistreating animals is much more serious than a pet peeve.


I think each of our Pet Peeves are serious to us.  Some pet peeves may be minor to others but serious to the beholder.


----------



## win231 (Jan 30, 2020)

Catlady said:


> That is not the only thing they do to the bull.  They also apply vaseline or similar to the eyes so that they cannot see clearly.  And the bull is probably still alive when the matador cuts off his ear.


And those knives that are stuck in the bull's back are coated with a slow-release tranquilizer to give the matador an edge.


----------



## win231 (Jan 30, 2020)

Catlady said:


> That is not the only thing they do to the bull.  They also apply vaseline or similar to the eyes so that they cannot see clearly.  And the bull is probably still alive when the matador cuts off his ear.


I do take some comfort that the pervert matador doesn't always win:  Here is some justice:  (caution:  graphic, especially the slow-motion, but satisfying)  The matador has no teeth, no tongue & he ain't saying much:


----------



## Catlady (Jan 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> I do take some comfort that the pervert matador doesn't always win:  Here is some justice:  (caution:  graphic, especially the slow-motion, but satisfying)  The matador has no teeth, no tongue & he ain't saying much:



It doesn't happen often enough and the bull still loses, one way or another.  The picador ends it all for him.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Another pet peeve whenever I ask a person to pick me up at a specific time,they show up 5-10 min later which really annoys me


----------



## win231 (Jan 30, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Another pet peeve whenever I ask a person to pick me up at a specific time,they show up 5-10 min later which really annoys me


I don't think that's reasonable.  If you ever drove, you would know about unexpected traffic delays, etc.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 30, 2020)

What really gets up my nose is smokers or vapour users ,walking past me and I get the smell / smoke of their lung pollution . as I walk past ....

I try to ovoid both if I happen to notice them ,sometimes it’s hard to notices the vapour users till they are right next to you / or as they pass by 

That’ my soapbox speech  for the day


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't think that's reasonable.  If you ever drove, you would know about unexpected traffic delays, etc.


You don’t think it’s reasonable for her to have ‘This’ as a pet peeve ?


----------



## win231 (Jan 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You don’t think it’s reasonable for her to have ‘This’ as a pet peeve ?


I don't think it's reasonable for someone to complain about being picked up 5-10 minutes later than expected.  Traffic is unpredictable.  Anyone who drives knows that.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't think it's reasonable for someone to complain about being picked up 5-10 minutes later than expected.  Traffic is unpredictable.  Anyone who drives knows that.


I understand that’s not reasonable for ‘you’ but this was ‘her’ pet peeve


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 31, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Another pet peeve whenever I ask a person to pick me up at a specific time,they show up 5-10 min later which really annoys me


You are fortunate that someone is picking you up, they could be stuck in traffic.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 31, 2020)

Another one of my pet peeves is the "Turn off your ad blocker" to see content from news outlets. First, I don't like being examined like some glob under a microscope. I spent 2.45 seconds on such and such ad, before clicking . All this draining every possible point of data out of me. And these are articles that were  previously on free platforms-- TV, Radio, newspapers. Why do I have to be subjected to intense scrutiny, so you can earn  .000675 of a cent on your what  was once free news content.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 31, 2020)

Some days everything is a pet peeve, others days nothing is.  Go figure.


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 31, 2020)

Quick to judge...

A young couple moved into a new neighbourhood.

The next morning while they were eating breakfast, the young woman saw her neighbor hanging the washing outside.

“That laundry is not very clean; she doesn’t know how to wash correctly. Perhaps she needs better laundry soap.”

Her husband looked on, remaining silent.

Every time her neighbour hung her washing out to dry, the young woman made the same comments.

A month later, the woman was surprised to see a nice clean wash on the line and said to her husband, “Look, she’s finally learned how to wash correctly. I wonder who taught her this?”

The husband replied, “I got up early this morning and cleaned our windows.”

And so it is with life… 

What we see when watching others depends on the clarity of the window through which we look.

So don’t be too quick to judge others, especially if your perspective of life is clouded by anger, jealousy, negativity or unfulfilled desires.

“Judging a person does not define who they are. It defines who you are.”


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 31, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> Quick to judge...
> 
> A young couple moved into a new neighbourhood.
> 
> ...


A parable filled with insight, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

Excellent, Scottlass .. Bravo!


----------



## toffee (Feb 1, 2020)

ok 3rd pet peeved moment ---
men who THINK they can have a dog for dog fighting turns my stomach just to think of it ''brainless morons' So 
I would like to put them in a empty room with a huge grizzly bear ' now boys fight this one for a few bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

close the door -- just like the dogs fighting to their death ' hurts dont it / and most dont want too


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2020)

toffee said:


> ok 3rd pet peeved moment ---
> men who THINK they can have a dog for dog fighting turns my stomach just to think of it ''brainless morons' So
> I would like to put them in a empty room with a huge grizzly bear ' now boys fight this one for a few bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> close the door -- just like the dogs fighting to their death ' hurts dont it / and most dont want too


Yes, another dirtbag - Michael Vick comes to mind.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2020)

Concerning a post above about "judging": was going to write something rather long about "judging", but will only say that we all "judge" others in one way or another. Some will admit it, while others plainly won't. But, fact is..........we all "judge".


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> As far as "judging" goes, as mentioned in a post above, wife and I do judge. Judging means a person doesn't like how another person talks or drives. If a person uses illegal drugs. If a person swears a lot (uses the "F" bomb often). If a person smokes and on and on. So, bottom line, from what I mentioned above, we all "judge" others. We should all tell the truth and say we do, but many don't want to look bad to others (I guess).


Nothing wrong with judging people - as long as it's the truth...as we have done in this thread.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> Nothing wrong with judging people - as long as it's the truth...as we have done in this thread.



Well, after seeing this: “Judging a person does not define who they are. It defines who you are.”, I seriously doubt many here will admit they judge folks. IOW, the above statement says...…..judging anyone isn't right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2020)

My pet peeve is people getting peeved with other people's pet peeves.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> My pet peeve is people getting peeved with other people's pet peeves.


Was going to do a "Like", but decided to say, LOL. And, can be very, very true.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, anyone would understand the issue of no sick pay.
> People who attend rodeos have no respect for animals.  Yes, "Lots & lots of people attend" just as lots & lots of people attend bullfights, horse races & circuses.  There are lots & lots of thoughtless people in the world....always have been & always will be.


what's wrong with a circus?


----------



## win231 (Feb 2, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> what's wrong with a circus?


I don't form an opinion about anything unless it's an _informed _opinion.  Ever wonder how animals are treated in between performances?  How they're trained?  Watch this  (if you can):


----------



## jerry old (Feb 2, 2020)

have not been to a circus 60 years or so
had no idea they still have animals.
none at state fair
thought they were all basically amusement parks, rides and sideshows


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 2, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> have not been to a circus 60 years or so
> had no idea they still have animals.
> none at state fair
> thought they were all basically amusement parks, rides and sideshows



Ask him about horse shows, showing livestock at local/State Fairs and dog agility shows. I guess he wants all forms of entertainment, with any kind of animals in it, shut down. 

I will tell you this, yes, his video's show abuse, but there are many, many "behind the scenes" videos that show compassion, love, etc. for the animals.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 2, 2020)

Keep this "animal" thing up, and the thread will be closed/locked...……..too much disagreements being written. And, name calling.


----------



## win231 (Feb 2, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ask him about horse shows, showing livestock at local/State Fairs and dog agility shows. I guess he wants all forms of entertainment, with any kind of animals in it, shut down.
> 
> I will tell you this, yes, his video's show abuse, but there are many, many "behind the scenes" videos that show compassion, love, etc. for the animals.


Truly amazing.....how all those asinine thoughts can fit into such a tiny space.


----------



## win231 (Feb 2, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Keep this "animal" thing up, and the thread will be closed/locked...……..too much disagreements being written. And, name calling.


Yes.....the truth can be annoying.....to you.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 2, 2020)

I know a bit about cowboying,  a bit about FFA:
Folks slide on over on the web to why bulls and horses buck at rodeos

Critters are born with the instinct to flee from danger; that's about the only  defensive behavior  horses have,  it's in their genes.
If a cougar jumps on a horse's back, the only defensive behavior he has is to run and buck. (that is rare today, only because most of the cougars have been killed.). 

No critter likes to be confined.  
When you put a flank strap on him, then a cowboy crawls onto his back, he will buck, buck, buck... (A flank strap has nothing to do with genitals, no way)

Horses,  bulls are not harmed, or mistreated, they are made very uncomfortable for
9 seconds-that's about it.

Bulls require a different post, as does Future Farmers of America


----------



## jerry old (Feb 2, 2020)

I often respond to a thread that I know little or nothing about.
I promise myself-'I gott's quit that, but I don't.

At present, I'm not up to posting about the Future Farmers of America.
Note that they have a lot to do with the meat your eating and the corn on your table.
Livestock shows: a valuable and required organization that services America.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Concerning a post above about "judging": was going to write something rather long about "judging", but will only say that we all "judge" others in one way or another. Some will admit it, while others plainly won't. But, fact is..........we all "judge".


 it's true, to a certain extent we all do.. whether our judgements are factual or  a mile off the mark we all do it, even a little bit in _some _way...many try very hard tho' _not_ to be judgemental..


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone who considers themselves to be entitled.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes.....the truth can be annoying.....to you.



Fact is, if it were so serious, rodeo wouldn't exist anymore, now would it? Or, is the U.S. really full of dumb-a** people (as some call them), who love it and go?


----------



## Catlady (Feb 2, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Fact is, *if it were so serious, rodeo wouldn't exist anymore*, now would it? Or, is the U.S. really full of dumb-a** people (as some call them), who love it and go?


Rodeo, and other animal abusive ''sports'' are allowed because the Agriculture Dept *does not protect farm animals.*  And because there are still plenty of un-evolved humans still carrying the ''gladiator arena'' mentality where they like seeing animals killed and terrorized.


----------



## toffee (Feb 3, 2020)

ban all animal circus's..i even wrote to the house of commons to a MP.. had a nice letter back -he stated that he to was against
the live stock being used -but all countries have to agree with the ban for the law to come into force .we can still have them but 
no animals ...


----------

